

Ask HN: Examples of great landing/site designs?  - smattiso

I'm looking for examples of fun, sexy, clean landing pages. Personally I really like getbuckyballs.com. What are your favorites?
======
ch00ey
Here's a treasure chest of examples and explanations:

[http://www.quora.com/What-startup-homepages-are-most-
simple-...](http://www.quora.com/What-startup-homepages-are-most-simple-clear-
and-effective-and-what-makes-them-so?__snids__=56249689)

~~~
smattiso
Amazing list thanks!

